# Help!! Introduced a third Boar piggy to 2 established brothers:(((



## reva (Mar 5, 2010)

Luigi and snuffles are established 1 yr old brothers and my kids wanted to get the male american agouti from the pet shop!!!. Introduced the new one and my there were fights. A week gone and the wee one (4 month old New agouti) is chattering his teeth and being nasty to my older ones!!. My poor dominant Luigi (older brother) is now booted out of his hutch and its always a fight. Sawdust flying everywhere!!. How to get harmony in the hutch and have Luigi who was dominant before get to be dominant and the new one (baby) agouti to surrender and not give back. Teeth chattering very common and the wee Ned needs to be thrown out!. I might have taken on a gamble and may need to sell a male 4 month old guinea pig (.


----------



## reva (Mar 5, 2010)

photos of my two established boars


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Neutering might help but I thought it was best for boars not to be intro'd? I'm no expert on guinea pigs but neutering tends to help smooth out most intro problems


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Neutering makes no difference to guinea pig boars except to render them sterile of course. It makes not a jot of difference to their behaviour.  Introducing a third boar to an established, bonded pair of boars is a very bad idea as you have found and a hard lesson to learn. Here is a site that tells you more about keeping boars - Barmy4boars Home


----------



## reva (Mar 5, 2010)

thank you caroline. This little new ned is ruining the peace and is now chasing and chattering his teeth to both my piggys and tomorrow we shall propose granny to take the new one and he may lead a single life or will be up for sale . He looks too cute tho!!


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

Trios of boars rarely work only on exceptional cases. I would recommend separating Ned from the other 2 boars and finding him a young friend of his own, as he's still young getting him a young friend will more than likely work out well but as with all animals you can never predict how they will behave in these circumstances.

I certainly don't think leaving the new young one on his own is an option to the problems at the most even if he can't live with another pig at least he can have a neighbour to chat to.

I've sucessfully introduced my boars together (2 pairs) and if you need any advice on this I can help.


----------



## reva (Mar 5, 2010)

well kids and me have settled to keep him but in another cage!.However on my lap he gets along with another piggy (less dominant snuffles brown one) so hey all seems better. Cannot part with piggies they r all too cute


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

at least that way he can have company still.


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

The only way I have ever been able to introduce another boar to an adult pair is for it to be a very young baby 6-8 weeks old. The first meeting is always done outside in a big run so they have plenty of room and also lots of grass to keep them busy


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I am really suprised that the pet shop or breeder you got him from did not advise you against this, it is megga rare for these intros to work out, 

As the barmy for boars web page has already been put up I have nothing else to offer, B4B has loads of great info.


----------



## reva (Mar 5, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> I am really suprised that the pet shop or breeder you got him from did not advise you against this, it is megga rare for these intros to work out,
> 
> As the barmy for boars web page has already been put up I have nothing else to offer, B4B has loads of great info.


the pet shop had said you are taking a gamble and i thought it was not going to be that hard. Well thank you all for your advise and I have decided to keep the piggy and they can be neighbours!!! 
He does get along with the docile brother so on the lap he is fine with the other one but do not know if the new ones scent my upset the dominant original older one!


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> I am really suprised that the pet shop or breeder you got him from did not advise you against this, it is megga rare for these intros to work out,


me too. Reva you should have been advised against this.


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi
Have just read all the threads and agree that the third boar intro would always be a problem if just put straight in together. I have three boars and did the intros very gently. I don't like to keep piggies separately as they naturally run in herds (not sure if thats the right term!), and would definitely get another piggie (young, before his male "smell" has established), to keep with the new one. I always think of a cold evening and having no-one to snuggle up to! What a softie, eh?!!!
Good luck, glad you're not getting rid of him!
Leigh & "the boys" x


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

reva said:


> well kids and me have settled to keep him but in another cage!.However on my lap he gets along with another piggy (less dominant snuffles brown one) so hey all seems better. Cannot part with piggies they r all too cute


I'm no expert on guineas but what have you done to introduce them? just put the new one in the other's home when you got in?

What I'd try doing is get a totally neutral space, like a run in your living room and put them all in there, see how they get on. Put in cardboard boxes they can run in to if they want and do it for increasingly long periods of time and then, if they seem to get on for a couple of hours in the run, try putting them in the totally disinfected and scrubbed cage. don't leave anything with any scent on so all toys, food bowls, etc must be thoroughly washed before you put them back in.

I'm not sure how possible it is to bond mature male guineas and if they're anything like rabbits the initial upsets of putting it straight in could mean they will never get on, but the above is worth a try (particularly as they're not actually harming on another)


----------

